# Probleme mit Oracle Timestamp



## Paat (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe probleme mit einem Orale Timestamp. Datenbank ist: 10.2.4.0

Die Tabelle sieht so aus

DATUM         | .....
timestamp(6)  | .......


Jetzt der Java Code:


```
.....
java.util.Date now = new java.util.Date();
.....
PreparedStatement pstmt = conn.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO DS4101(DATUM,KB,IO,READP,CACHEHITP) VALUES(?,?,?,?,?)");

pstmt.setTimestamp(1, new java.sql.Timestamp(now.getTime()));
.........
```

Jetzt sieht eine Ergebnisspalte so aus:

*04.05.09 14:48:36,249000000*	19930	682,3	4,4	1,8


Den Timestamp habe ich mal fett markiert.
Bei mySQL sieht der bei gleichem Quellcode anders aus ( so in etwas 2009-05-04 ......)

Mit dem Timestamp wäre ich ja auch zufrieden, nur leider lässt er sich irgendwie nicht nicht SELECT Statements verweden.


```
select * from DS4101 where DATUM > '04.05.09 13:45:00'
```

sowas geht z.B. nicht.

was mache ich falsch?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2009)

ob es einfacher geht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich jedenfalls verwende
SELECT * FROM DS4101 WHERE DATUM > to_date('25.02.2002','DD.MM.YYYY')


----------



## sparrow (4. Mai 2009)

Versuch mal:

```
SELECT * FROM DS4101 WHERE DATUM > '2009-05-04 13:45:00'
```

Ich bin mir gerade unsicher wie genau Oracle das mit der loklisierung macht.


----------



## Paat (4. Mai 2009)

Danke an alle. So funzt es:


```
select * from DS4101 where DATUM > to_timestamp('04.05.09 14:50:00','DD.MM.YY HH24:MI:SS');
```


Komisch bei mySql brauchte ich das nie. Dann konnte man direkt den Timestamp abfragen.


----------

